# Middle Arm Rests



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I was so used to having that nice long arm rest in the middle of my old car, now I slowly adjusting to one that is recessed. Any modifications to making them longer?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

REAM1 said:


> I was so used to having that nice long arm rest in the middle of my old car, now I slowly adjusting to one that is recessed. Any modifications to making them longer?


If it's the front seat armrest you are referring to - it's adjustable forward and back. Albeit not by much.


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

I share your concern re the lack of a meaningful armrest - had a Highlander before and it had fold down ones -- very nice on a long trip for both the passenger and driver. I am told there is no aftermarket devices that will fix this, which is very disappointing on an otherwise wonderful new machine that we love driving.


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, i know it adjusts a bit - but not nearly enough to allow the elbow to rest comfortably - i have thought of putting a pillow in there, but it would look awful - too bad - even the salesman at our Nissan dealer said something like "they could have done a better job on that" -- as i'm sure it is an issue for many buyers. Oh well, it's a super machine otherwise, and we love the visibility and the handling. Maybe a clever after marketer will see the potential for an "insert" of some sort.


----------



## johnas (Jul 18, 2006)

REAM1 said:


> Any modifications to making them longer?


I believe the "multi purpose center console" might be what you are looking for. It is discussed in this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/122963-part-multi-purpose-center-console.html?highlight=armrest


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

stumpac said:


> I share your concern re the lack of a meaningful armrest - had a Highlander before and it had fold down ones -- very nice on a long trip for both the passenger and driver. I am told there is no aftermarket devices that will fix this, which is very disappointing on an otherwise wonderful new machine that we love driving.


Interesting, I find the X-Trail and Highlander to be very similar looking vehicles. You might say that the Highlander is like an X-Trail on 'roids - a bit bigger in pretty much every way (including price).
It's early days yet but how do you find they compare? Do they compare?? You sound happy so far.


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Interesting, I find the X-Trail and Highlander to be very similar looking vehicles. You might say that the Highlander is like an X-Trail on 'roids - a bit bigger in pretty much every way (including price).
> It's early days yet but how do you find they compare? Do they compare?? You sound happy so far.


Hi -- well, the Highlander is more comfy in many ways - based on the Camry chassis and all, it is much smoother and more powerful. But as you say, a lot more money all dressed (ours was the LTD model), heavier, and harder on gas, which is a concern. The X Trail is my wife's car, and she loves the ligher handling, fantastic visibility, friendly cabin and we both love the better gas mileage. It is a good looker too - more like a "real" suv if you know what i mean. We are delighted with it, except for the lack of arm rest, and the erratic temp readout - both of which we can live with!!!


----------



## jeff323 (Jul 26, 2006)

I know this topic is a few days old, but as the new guy i had to pick this a my first. This is my biggest beef with the x trail. It is a great truck, but this was really a problem for me on longer drives. I almost wish they took a cue from beef and add arm rest to the side of the seats like they do in the mini vans, that you can raise up and down. The arm rest as it is now in the X Trail is nothing more then another cd holder to me.


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

jeff323 said:


> I know this topic is a few days old, but as the new guy i had to pick this a my first. This is my biggest beef with the x trail. It is a great truck, but this was really a problem for me on longer drives. I almost wish they took a cue from beef and add arm rest to the side of the seats like they do in the mini vans, that you can raise up and down. The arm rest as it is now in the X Trail is nothing more then another cd holder to me.


At the risk of beating a dead horse, I continue to stress over it each time i ride in the X Trail - a wonderful machine in so many ways - i looked at the CRV the other day, and noted that it has fold down arm rests like my old Highlander and i do wish Nissan would have done that with this vehicle - i am still waiting to hear whether the multi purpose thing actually acts as a real arm rest or just a tall cd holder! The only user input we have is from someone who found it a waste of money!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Arm Rest*

Sorry if I awas not clearer.. it is slightly taller to add storage space, but useless as an armrest... it does not work and I am 5'8".

Sorry about that.

Stephen




stumpac said:


> At the risk of beating a dead horse, I continue to stress over it each time i ride in the X Trail - a wonderful machine in so many ways - i looked at the CRV the other day, and noted that it has fold down arm rests like my old Highlander and i do wish Nissan would have done that with this vehicle - i am still waiting to hear whether the multi purpose thing actually acts as a real arm rest or just a tall cd holder! The only user input we have is from someone who found it a waste of money!


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

That what I did:

1) Flip mine open, remove the 4 screen, un-mount the top part
2) Bring this part to a furniture recover guy (not sure about the name in english)
3) told the guy to add foam, make it square, 2inch higher and recover it whit similar material.
after 40 $ (canadian), 1 week with partial armrest
4) reverse step 1 and enjoy 

Nice new armrest not longer but thicker and square that make it feel like it's longer.

Sorry no pic's


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The other work-around I used to do before changing my arm-rest, was to put a rag under the flip cover on longer trips and that increased the height of it so I could use it to rest my arm on it comfortably.


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

sd333 said:


> That what I did:
> 
> 1) Flip mine open, remove the 4 screen, un-mount the top part
> 2) Bring this part to a furniture recover guy (not sure about the name in english)
> ...



Thanks very much -- sounds like a good idea!!


----------

